# Targets of opportunity



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Sunday morning I was called out to work at 5 AM. I finished up about 6:30 AM, and then was wide awake so I came home, changed clothes and jumped in my pickup. I was headed out to a spot that I had seen a Coyote the week before and was going to look for a place to set up and call. As I was driving down a gravel road I saw a Coyote cross the road about 1/4 mile in front of me. I immediately drove down into the ditch between two corn fields. I walked in the bottom of the ditch until I reached the edge of the corn field. Sure enough there out on a combined soy bean field was Mr. Coyote.

I laid on the ditch bank and blew about 30 seconds on the Crit-R-Call Mini. The Coyote seemed to toally ignore me. I was about to blow another series of cryes when the Coyote started walking my way. He was just walking slowly, kind of meandering back and forth, so I did about 5 squeaks on a mouse squeaker. That did the trick and he trotted towards me. At about 150 yards I barked, and I barked to try to stop him. After about the 5th bark he stopped, facing me, a dreaded frontal shot. I told myself I am not going to shoot, I never hit em on frontal shots, and I finally decided I had to try.

As I thumed back the hammer on the .250 Savage SSK Contender Handgun the Coyote turned. As luck would have it I was ready and he did not bolt immediately. Yep I got the shot off and took my first Coyote with this Contender Handgun. The 75gr. Hornady Hollow Point took the Coyote right behind the shoulder (mid way top to bottom), angled through and left about a 50 cent piece size exit hole. He hit the ground at the shot and never wiggled.

Then Sunday afternoon my daughter had invited us down to her house (about 30 miles from here) for supper. I told the wife we'd leave early and take the back roads. About 6 miles from town we were driving down a gravel road talking when I noticed something in the ditch. As I got closer I could see dirt flying in the air. Well I didn't get stopped in time, and as I went past I saw a Badger. I got stopped about 75 yards past the Badger and was turning around when I looked up and saw the Badger all the way out of his hole. I quickly grabbed the .250 Savage SSK Contender, lined up the crosshairs and touched the trigger.

The Badger just disappeared, and at first I thought I missed. Upon closer examination I learned I had not missed, but rather took him behind the shoulder. At the shot he fell back into his hole and was laying partly in and partly out of the hole.

Yep I had a pertty good day Sunday. Two shots with the new Contender Handgun resulted in two kills. To top all of this off my daughter made us a fantastic supper, grilled Ribeye, AMerican Fries with Fried Onions and Salad, all topped off with a new seasoning she is a dealer for. Yep life is good.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That sounds like you had a fun day! Congrats.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, I had a good day today too.

I decided to go out after supper and see if I could see some deer moving. Naturally I took along the .250 Savage SSK Contender Handgun, and a Crit'R-Call Song Dog and Mini Predator Caller. I was set up on the hill os the west end of the White Rock Dam Road overlooking a hay field. I was watching 7 Deer (one a decent Buck) when all of a sudden I heard a Coyote bark. I thought that was strange so I barked back at the Coyote with my Song Dog. He barked back at me. I was trying to figure out what to do (I was sitting in my pickup) when a farmer pulled up in his pickup and started talking to me.

We watched the deer for a while and talked, all the while the Coyote would bark once in a while. After the Farmer left I howled at the Coyote with the Song Dog and he again just barked. I then grabbed the Mini Predator and did about 30 seconds of my best impression of a jack rabbit being pulled through a picket fence. I listened and watched for about 5 minutes. I was about ready to start the pickup and head for home as it was getting quite dark when I all of a sudden saw the Coyote on a hillside about 75 yards away.

Yep I got the Contender on a rest and touched the trigger before the Coyote took off. The bullet took the Coyote right on the shoulder and it wasn't pretty. That 75gr. Hornady Hollow Point really made a mess. The Coyote appeared to be one of this years pups and as far as I know was all alone (which didn't made sence to me at all).

Anyway I am two for two (on Coyotes) now with the .250 Savage Contender. This thing must be my lucky charm of something.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice shooting! Those Crit R Calls sure are nice sounding and easy to use huh? Not to mention loud!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is good stuff.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

You can't beat a 2 for 2 with a new gun never sell that lucky charm. I just wanted to know how much do one of them Crit R Calls cost?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The songdog is about 20 the rest are in that 10-12 dollar range


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They say you get what you pay for...except for Crit R Calls. You get way more than you pay for!


----------

